# Pink Floyd on BBC4 Nov 1st



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Something for the Pink Floyd fans this coming Friday.

There is the making of "Wish You Were Here" documentary, Delicate Sound of Thunder concert and a documentary.

It's just a shame BBC4 are not broadcasting in HD yet


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Adam D said:


> Something for the Pink Floyd fans this coming Friday.
> 
> There is the making of "Wish You Were Here" documentary, Delicate Sound of Thunder concert and a documentary.
> 
> It's just a shame BBC4 are not broadcasting in HD yet


Thank you, one of my favourite albums, think this has been aired before in some guise?

Most of this will be archived footage not likely to have been shot in HD anyway.


----------

